# Buffalo WHR-HP-G54



## sparkov (Jan 30, 2008)

Okay so, I _THOUGHT_ I knew what I was doing the other day when making a few changes to my router's configuration, but shortly after I applied the new settings, I wasn't getting internet access to either the computer with the router, nor the bedroom computer with the wireless adapter. I managed to get the internet back up on one computer by switching the router over from AUTO to BRI mode; the other computer with the wireless adapter IS picking up the router, it CLAIMS to be connected, BUT I am still unable to do anything that requires an internet connection on that computer.


Is the router bricked? I've reset it to the factory default (or so I'll assume), but I am still unable to get into the configuration page 192.168.11.1 / 192.168.1.1 and I'm getting fed up. I really don't want to call Buffalo Tech Support unless I absolutely have to.. kinda stubborn about that. Help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm assuming a cable modem, or a DSL modem that doesn't require the router to have a PPPoE configuration. If that's not correct, you'll have to adjust this procedure to configure the WAN section of the router after you do a factory reset.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## sparkov (Jan 30, 2008)

johnwill said:


> I'm assuming a cable modem, or a DSL modem that doesn't require the router to have a PPPoE configuration. If that's not correct, you'll have to adjust this procedure to configure the WAN section of the router after you do a factory reset.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Windows 98 IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . : USER.bexmta.netDEST
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . : 72.214.13.6
72.214.13.5
72.214.1.206
Node Type . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
NetBIOS Scope ID. . . . . . :
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . : No
NetBIOS Resolution Uses DNS : No

0 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : PPP Adapter.
Physical Address. . . . . . : 44-45-53-54-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . :
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :

1 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : PPP Adapter.
Physical Address. . . . . . : 44-45-53-54-00-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . :
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :

2 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : Microsoft TV/Video Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 4.0.0.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . :
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . :
Lease Expires . . . . . . . :

3 Ethernet adapter :

Description . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR FA31X PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . : 00-0F-B5-04-FF-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . : 72.214.242.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . : 255.255.224.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . : 72.214.224.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . : 72.214.0.87
Primary WINS Server . . . . :
Secondary WINS Server . . . :
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . : 03 07 08 1:00:59 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . : 03 08 08 1:00:59 AM

C:\WINDOWS\Desktop>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Bridge mode is working as expected, it's removed the routing functions.

That configuration doesn't help me at all, I need to see it with the router configured as a router.


----------

